# Wald bodykit for the R35



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Wald desgined a new bodykit for the R35 GT-R, it has some styling from Mercedes and Ferrari. I like it 

Wald R35 GT-R « Kultivate’s Weblog


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I was expecting complete shit but was pleasantly surprised. Not a big fan of bodykits either.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Pharoahe you know we both like the same stuff.... I like it as well, at least Wald means business and not just sells a standard bumper with a stupid vent for 5k . . lol

I will bet the next person who post here will say it's crap.:chuckle::smokin:

ups, Brian was faster with the first reply, that makes us tree then . . .lol


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

that's anice kit. very big hint of AMG in there. don't like the wheels but love the rear arches and rear wing.

not that i would do any of this to my gt-r.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'm shocked that I like that too.

I'm a natural born loather of body kits but that's a good 'un.....

Any idea of prices??


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Thats lovely, any idea on availability or pricing?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I like the front end but the rear arches are very Hakosuka like, perhaps IF it was
color matched and on the front as well I may like it better. I like it and I don't @ 
the same time. If I had a R35 I would probably not put it on, I am not a big fan of
body kits, although my car has one, came that way. I like the fog lights on the kit,
it gives it a better attitude.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks very nice, the old bad point I can see is the rear arch


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I actually like the fact that the rear is Hakosuka black - if I had an R35, I'd have one in red and have the arches black, or the car black and the arches matte black. It's an homage to the original. Or body paint them, they have much the same look and feel as the Porsche 993 GT2 bolt-on fenders. Are the entire front fender panels replaced with wider versions?

I need more wing though. Like the Amuse wing. The front splitter and side skirts are way happening. Good stuff.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Front bumper looks stunning ,dont like the rear arches but that bumper is mean :thumbsup::clap:


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Am liking the front and rear.....not too keen on the rear arches!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Colour coded arches would look much better than having it that plastic.

Overall not too bad, I just think there is slightly too much going on at the front now.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I don't like the front bumper...looks like taken from a mercer.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

i'm not into aftermarket bodykits but if i was.......i'd probably wonder if they've further reduced the ground clearance at the front which i would have thought could be a problem as unlike certain other supercars you can't press a button to raise the car up for speed bumps


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Boring answer as everybody seem to hane MOL the same opinion, but I like it. And this is the first time ever I lie a body kit. Can't see me putting it on my car but wold for a change not laugh at somebody for changing his car with a tupperware kit.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Looks good. Best looking GTR I've seen so far, IMHO of course


----------



## Eric GTR (Aug 8, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> Pharoahe you know we both like the same stuff.... I like it as well, at least Wald means business and not just sells a standard bumper with a stupid vent for 5k . . lol
> 
> I will bet the next person who post here will say it's crap.:chuckle::smokin:
> 
> ups, Brian was faster with the first reply, that makes us tree then . . .lol


im normally anti the halfords / boy racer / chav body mods but that kit is done very well, its subtle, blends in with the cars lines extremly well and adds to the aggressive look of the car 

I like the rear arch, breaks up a boring flat panel with out unbalancing the style, will look even better on a colour that has high contrast to black like white.


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

I usually hate body kits.....But WOW that is nice. I would not do it to my new GT-R but if I was buying a 2nd hand one that was a couple of years old then that would be going on. 

Love the idea of the car in Red :thumbsup:


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks good. Love the back views in your weblog Pharoahe - the rear arches seem to blend with the skirts from the rear. Not sure about the vent in the the back of the rear arches.


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

Also, I wouldnt mind if Nissan put the UK fog lights down there like that!


----------



## hcc (Dec 7, 2007)

Front looks great but what the hell happened at the back......did they start at the front and then run out of time so they had to quickly bolt on some Ford Ka arches they had lying around???


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Can somebody post the back view?


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

see: NISSAN GT-R SPORTS LINE


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow.. I'm not a fan of widebodies and I went in the thread thinking; the damn car is already so wide it can't fit into some tollbooths; what in the hell are they thinking? If anything a narrowbody should be available.

....How I was proven wrong! This kit makes the car look like it can eat children, puppies, and makes God drown a bunch of kittens every time it's started.. and it's got that classy, elegant European style exotic look despite the aggressive appearance. Blends well with the Japanese car contours. Very nice.


----------

